
Downloaded my Facebook data as a ZIP file - leoharsha2
https://twitter.com/dylanmckaynz/status/976368845635035138/photo/1
======
cmurf
This is simultaneously appalling and unsurprising. It's the unsurprising part
though that's the trap because people use that to paper over their disgust and
replace it with resignation.

Buried in that Twitter thread is some ruby code for collecting statistic from
the FB data dump.
[https://gist.github.com/dylanmckay/2b191a10068bd87d0fffba242...](https://gist.github.com/dylanmckay/2b191a10068bd87d0fffba242db44b52)

------
sharemywin
You really should be able to control apps/cloud providers retention of your
data plus be able to delete it.

for each of the types of data( location, images, click history, etc):

1\. none

2\. prompt

3\. 1 day

4\. 30 days

5\. until deleted

or something similar

and maybe some of the service need to go to a pay model.

you were charged $XX for service

you were credit $XYZ for sharing personal data for XYZ time frame

you were credited $ABC for ordering ABC products and services.

